# For Peter or Kath



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Peter, Kath,

As you are probably aware I and a couple of others help members with Avatars. In this instance I need your help Is it possible to have a Picture of a Bolero 80FB I and a few others want to use it on our Avatar.

Many thanks in advance.

Oh by the way I was checking my outstanding pm's and noticed that you have one that I sent to you a long time ago. It was a moving Avatar I created for you. It is up to you, if you like it then feel free to use it. If not then no problems.

Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi that piccie looks like my Bolero, but without the end bedroom window.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Message from Kath*

Hi Steve

I have a picure for you and I have seen your PM's.

Regards
Kath


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Message from Kath*



SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I have a picure for you and I have seen your PM's.
> 
> ...


Hi Kath,

Brilliant, it will look better with the right picture.

Regards

Steve


----------

